# Innapropriate Placement of Villager Houses Picture Thread



## taylalatbh (Aug 28, 2013)

We all know that when villagers move in they usually place their house in the middle of the way. Let's celebrate that with some pictures of the evidence!


----------



## GriffinMaverick (Aug 28, 2013)

The worst one that I've seen has to be this one.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 28, 2013)

GriffinMaverick said:


> The worst one that I've seen has to be this one.
> View attachment 11207



Totally.
My villagers haven't moved into bad spaces. They're decent plots, so y'know I don't care :3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't post any pics right now, but Penelope, why must you plop your house right next to mine?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 28, 2013)

I also don't have pictures, but I'm very miffed with Marcel for plopping his house down right where Queenie's house was. Queenie, whom I let go _because_ of her house placement  It's right in front of my house. I wanted a garden 
I tried to do the reset trick, but after seeing no changes three times in a row, I gave up. When Marcel starts to contemplate moving, he'll get no objection from me.


----------



## Umbre (Aug 28, 2013)

My house is now surrounded in miscellaneous benches, streetlamps, and other things because of this. They just kept moving back in inches from my door, so I had to put pwps there as placeholders just so they'd go somewhere else. Looking forward to the day I have all my dream villagers so I can knocks down all theses out of place pwps :/


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 28, 2013)

This was the worst I had, Had the town for a month and a half before restarting it, so Tucker is no longer right in the way of me going anywhere from my house. ~ If you can see through the dark image there is 1 space between the river and his house, and a 1 space wide path between the house and the cliff. Outside of diving into the sea if I wanted to go to or from my house I had to squeeze past him. <_< ~ And I didn't want another bridge to ruin my walkway.


----------



## Bea (Aug 28, 2013)

My worst was Peewee (I've been calling him Caesar LOL) moving in the exact spot I wanted to place my lighthouse the day after I FINALLY unlocked it. We will never be friends.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 28, 2013)

I lost Hamlet TWICE because of Hippeux. TWICE.


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't have any photos, on my second day of playing Sheldon plopped down his house directly in front of mine. He's finally out now but I haven't done anything with the space aside from using it for temporary houses when I do the reset trick


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 28, 2013)

I use the reset trick. I wouldn't be able to handle my villagers moving in and destroying my plans.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 28, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I use the reset trick. I wouldn't be able to handle my villagers moving in and destroying my plans.



I would've used it if I knew someone who came into my town had someone moving out. But I found out there's no way to avoid it in this case.. I wanted to cry..  Plus, I had maxed out the characters, and I didn't want to delete anyone.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 28, 2013)

May i ask what the reseting trick is? Sorry :S

Thank you in advance!

Or, well what is it and what do you have to do? (special timing and stuff)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I also don't have pictures, but I'm very miffed with Marcel for plopping his house down right where Queenie's house was. Queenie, whom I let go _because_ of her house placement  It's right in front of my house. I wanted a garden
> I tried to do the reset trick, but after seeing no changes three times in a row, I gave up. When Marcel starts to contemplate moving, he'll get no objection from me.


Omg marcel from my town moved right where the ramp to the beach was! 
Every time i come back from the beach i end up bumping into his house


----------



## Touko (Aug 28, 2013)

Poppy - In front of my house
Pinky - Near re-tail
Graham - In between camp & town hall

Poppy is a bigger threat though.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 29, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> Omg marcel from my town moved right where the ramp to the beach was!
> Every time i come back from the beach i end up bumping into his house



I spy a behavioural pattern...


----------



## Mao (Aug 29, 2013)

Hamprey why. Why infront of my bridge >_< No picture to show though


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 29, 2013)

My campsite is surrounded by Diana and Shep..
And Skye is right in front of my coffee shop bench.
And Wolfgang is right beside town hall.


----------



## deardeer (Aug 29, 2013)

Piptocrossing said:


> May i ask what the reseting trick is? Sorry :S
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Or, well what is it and what do you have to do? (special timing and stuff)



When you think someone is going to move into your town, instead of starting the game as your mayor on that day (which saves the town before you play) you create a new save file and walk around your town looking for the fenced-off house area. If you don't like the location, you keep turning off until you find a location you do like. When you have you plant a house down, talk to Isabelle so she saves the game then delete that character.


----------



## Campy (Aug 29, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I tried to do the reset trick, but after seeing no changes three times in a row, I gave up. When Marcel starts to contemplate moving, he'll get no objection from me.


Just so you know, he'd still have moved to different spots if you kept trying (unless that spot was the only place with enough space, but I doubt that was the case). Sometimes they just have a tendency to move into a certain spot, but they'll still move around sometimes! I think Bonbon plopped down her house in the same spot 5 times in a row before moving to another spot.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 29, 2013)

Campy said:


> Just so you know, he'd still have moved to different spots if you kept trying (unless that spot was the only place with enough space, but I doubt that was the case). Sometimes they just have a tendency to move into a certain spot, but they'll still move around sometimes! I think Bonbon plopped down her house in the same spot 5 times in a row before moving to another spot.



Ugh, I wish I'd kept trying. I just assumed that something had gone wrong, since it was pretty coincidental that he'd put his house in the same exact spot three times in a row (I do have plenty of space for houses). On the start screen, his plot was also visible, so I thought that maybe that was an indication of something.


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 29, 2013)

deardeer said:


> When you think someone is going to move into your town, instead of starting the game as your mayor on that day (which saves the town before you play) you create a new save file and walk around your town looking for the fenced-off house area. If you don't like the location, you keep turning off until you find a location you do like. When you have you plant a house down, talk to Isabelle so she saves the game then delete that character.



I didn't know that was a thing, sounds pretty interesting! How do you know someone is going to move in though?


----------



## Campy (Aug 29, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Ugh, I wish I'd kept trying. I just assumed that something had gone wrong, since it was pretty coincidental that he'd put his house in the same exact spot three times in a row (I do have plenty of space for houses). On the start screen, his plot was also visible, so I thought that maybe that was an indication of something.


Yeah, I completely understand! If I hadn't read about it on the forum, I know I would have thought the same thing and just given up after a few tries. Good luck getting him out!


----------



## GOAT (Aug 29, 2013)

I recently restarted and changed my date to June 9th, and while TTing through each day, Keaton moved in front of my house. (Lower left) A few days later Pate moves in front of my house. ._. It's always the ducks. In my old town, Freckles was literally right in front of my house.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Aug 29, 2013)

GriffinMaverick said:


> The worst one that I've seen has to be this one.
> View attachment 11207



That is amazing. They just don't know when to quit! lol


----------



## Boccages (Aug 29, 2013)

GriffinMaverick said:


> The worst one that I've seen has to be this one.
> View attachment 11207



That is the Wicked witch of the East ?


----------



## Laurina (Aug 29, 2013)

Dear Deirdre,
this is not okay.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 29, 2013)

Julian, who will hopefully be moving out soon, was my first villager to move in. And placed his house right next to mine.  I seriously cannot wait until he is gone.

I also thankfully knew about the villager house placement trick before receiving any of my dream villagers, so getting Mathilda in the right spot was easy.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 29, 2013)

Rooney moved in right in the middle of my path leading to the town hall, now it's really awkward to walk on that path xD
Wendy decided she'd like to be about as close to Re-Tail as you can...owo


----------



## kaiju_kid (Aug 30, 2013)

Coach, moved in and put his house right in front of my police station a day after I paid it off. You literally could not see the station. Luckily, I time traveled a few times trying to get something from Nooks, and Coach mysteriously disappeared without even telling me in person. I got a letter saying he had moved, lol.


----------



## chriss (Aug 30, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Hamprey why. Why infront of my bridge >_< No picture to show though



That happened to me before! Right in front of a bridge. So I demolished the bridge so I could build it like two spaces to the left and Isabelle said a villagers house was too close. Um...come on Isabelle, really?

I also once had one of my villagers build their house directly northeast of house, but I ended up making the area look cute with bushes/tree's and their house ended up looking like my shed lol


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 30, 2013)

chriss said:


> I also once had one of my villagers build their house directly northeast of house, but I ended up making the area look cute with bushes/tree's and their house ended up looking like my shed lol



Haha! Why do I now want a villager to land in my garden. 

I did think before I wanted a horse villager with a wooden house to move a fair ways to the right of my house, so I could put a signboard in front of their house with Stables written on it and have them as a pet. Or a Doghouse.


----------



## Cassandra (Aug 30, 2013)

Maelle moved in the middle of my path, but I'll live, because half of it is still there and she'll move eventually. 

I'm curious though, when you're buying/trading for a villager you've asked to move in from someone else's town, how long is it until they actually move in to your town? (How many days from the date they're in boxes do you need to do the reset trick?)


----------



## Haruchu (Aug 30, 2013)

Touko said:


> View attachment 11234
> 
> Poppy - In front of my house
> Pinky - Near re-tail
> ...



May I just say that your town layout is eerily similar to mine...


----------



## Batofara (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol I'm pretty sure that it's rare for almost all of the neighbors to form a neighborhood >_> Which is exactly what my neighbors did when I first started.

I wanted to be isolated, so I moved all the way out next to the beach. Annalise was there too, but she was pretty far so I didn't care. Egbert was pretty far too

Then, Canberra plopped her house right besides mine, of all places. Then Avery plopped his house touching the left side of my house. Then Kevin comes and puts his house touching the right side of Canberra, right below Annalise, and touching the left side of Egbert. Then some more people moved right next to the neighborhood

Like, 80% of my villagers were bunched up into one corner of the map. Lol I didn't take a picture, but everyone would laugh whenever they entered my town to see my neighborhood >_>

Left me lots of PWP space, though, lol

---

Oh, and I can't forget my sister's Al. He literally moved right in front of her isolated house on a cliff, and every time she would enter the game, she was covered by the smoke of his chimney. It was so messed up lol


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 30, 2013)

i had deena in front of my town hall right from the start of the game ew
she finally moved out a couple weeks ago


----------



## Boccages (Aug 30, 2013)

When I first moved in the village, I noticed 4 out of the 5 villagers were next to each other closeby the beach and Re-Tail. I decided to move there as well, since I like a crowded neighbourhood. Fast forward two months later and only three villagers (out of the ten) are not living in the village center and all I want if for the houses to be tighly packed together. I don't know why people are complaining about having neighbours too close to their house. I think it's in the game's code to have animals crowd around your house.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2013)

View attachment 11296
why
hazel
why

View attachment 11297
i love you rolf but this wont work


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2013)

Kiki ended up moving into the _exact same spot_ once Violet left.

After that, some lovely person learned of the reset trick and I haven't had the problem since.


----------



## Bunni (Aug 30, 2013)

Hans moves right next to the bridge >.<


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

Rosie just moved in right next to my bridge.  But I love her, so I'll be moving my bridge.  I'll get a picture later.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2013)

Beardo once moved in front of the town hall. (Didn't know about the reset trick at that time)


I wasn't very happy about it.

Thank god he moved after two weeks. 
And the dirt spot he left is still visible. ~.~


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 30, 2013)

Both have left now but Annicotti placed her house in front of Fangs and every morning fang was stood out side her house looking at it 
(to my delight) Annicotti only stayed a week!!


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 30, 2013)

Tangy (my dream villager) has placed her house right where I was going to make the cafe 
IDK what to do!!!!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope, because I do the reset trick for their plot xD


----------



## clovetic (Aug 30, 2013)

Sherry said:


> Beardo once moved in front of the town hall. (Didn't know about the reset trick at that time)
> View attachment 11330



this happened to me with eunice. gah she ruined my town for 3 weeks :/


----------



## Elisba (Aug 30, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 11225
> 
> 
> This was the worst I had, Had the town for a month and a half before restarting it, so Tucker is no longer right in the way of me going anywhere from my house. ~ If you can see through the dark image there is 1 space between the river and his house, and a 1 space wide path between the house and the cliff. Outside of diving into the sea if I wanted to go to or from my house I had to squeeze past him. <_< ~ And I didn't want another bridge to ruin my walkway.


I am actually dealing with the EXACT same things right now with Diva.  I had a beautiful pathway with orange tulips and bamboos on either side and "BAM" right in the middle.  I just started yelling at the game.  I absolutely avoid her.  I don't talk to her or send her anything.  I hope that by doing this that she will move.  When I got a perfect town it felt like it delayed the moves for three of my characters because they just won't leave!


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 30, 2013)

Lobo moved in where I planned to create a little park area ... right in the middle... and I don't even like him. Ghh.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 30, 2013)

Elisba said:


> I am actually dealing with the EXACT same things right now with Diva.  I had a beautiful pathway with orange tulips and bamboos on either side and "BAM" right in the middle.  I just started yelling at the game.  I absolutely avoid her.  I don't talk to her or send her anything.  I hope that by doing this that she will move.  When I got a perfect town it felt like it delayed the moves for three of my characters because they just won't leave!



You have to talk to her, The more you talk to her the quicker she might wanna ask to leave. Anyway, Curt is annoying me. His home is just a lottle bit down from my cafe.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 30, 2013)

I take back my first post...Puck randomly decided to plop his house right in the bottom right corner of town, 10 paces away from retail. I can't post any pics now but I'll try :3

Yes, got a pic! I'm soo annoyed >.<



Spoiler



View attachment 11402
View attachment 11403
View attachment 11404



Sorry about bad quality x.x


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2013)

Cookie moved right in front of the way to the beach but thank god she left not long ago!


----------



## my_beach_house (Aug 30, 2013)

Thankfully don't have any out-of-place villagers atm 
I did get some really bad spots while doing the villager reset trick though.
Nate was trying to move in right on my bush path in front of the cafe! I didn't even think there'd be a possibility of someone moving there- but apparently so.
Luckily I was resetting so his place on my flower garden didn't last 
Still, I'm paranoid seeing all the spots villagers can potentially drop their houses...


----------



## Avocado (Aug 30, 2013)

Kid Cat moved in on top of one of my only paths. And Ed moved in literally right next to my house but he's awesome so it's cool.


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 30, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Kiki ended up moving into the _exact same spot_ once Violet left.
> 
> After that, some lovely person learned of the reset trick and I haven't had the problem since.



Does planting pitfalls around their doors encourage them to move?


----------



## Cease (Aug 31, 2013)

okthen, clay
okthen.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 31, 2013)

None
Hi reset trick


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't post a picture at the moment, but I've just discovered that Cesar is moving in right behind my town hall. Luckily he missed my only durian tree by a two spaces, I suspect that's because a blue pansy spawned behind it this morning.


----------



## beffa (Sep 3, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I can't post a picture at the moment, but I've just discovered that Cesar is moving in right behind my town hall. Luckily he missed my only durian tree by a two spaces, I suspect that's because a blue pansy spawned behind it this morning.



Rocket did that before. She was basically on top of the damn pond. She was about 2 spaces behind the town hall... GRR...


----------



## Weavoid (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't really have problems as bad as some of these, but Becky moved in right in the way of my town hall. Literally 2 spaces away! What makes it annoying is that I make a few trips to and from the town hall (I'm at the beginning of the game) quite often and each time I have to meander around her house and a bunch of trees to get anywhere! It doesn't help that she's annoying, too.


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Sep 4, 2013)

Omg I'm so mad. Phoebe moved in. Plopped right in front of my house! Ruined my porch and driveway by doing so. I'll grab the pic tomorrow. 
Can't exactly move my house! And I kinda wanted Phoebe to stay  but it looks like it'll be the auction house for her next.


----------



## Filly (Sep 4, 2013)

I kind of planned my town around where my villagers had settled well after I'd gotten my original 10.  After that, I started doing the reset trick, so I haven't had many problems.

I did have Victoria, one of my permanent villagers, plop down in the orchard I was planning, because I was hasty and booted up my Mayor on that day instead of resetting first.  Thankfully, she's right there on the edge, so it wasn't terribly imposing.  I actually came to like the spot she picked.  It's kind of like she's a Disney princess that lives in the forest and sings songs to her woodland friends


----------



## Joey (Sep 4, 2013)

This is where Beardo moved in. It isn't too bad.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 4, 2013)

Ankha made me work really hard for her house placement with the reset trick.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 9, 2013)

No. Just... no.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone I'm cycling through crushed two of my red hibiscus bushes D:  I have to buy some more starters just in case... also a pink cosmos might have been crushed, I haven't done the math yet.
I usually never start the game with someone else, but once I did and Puddles had set a plot in the middle of the other houses and I was like UM NO and restarted with my mayor.  There was no plot then~


----------



## rubyy (Sep 9, 2013)

Touko said:


> View attachment 11234
> 
> Poppy - In front of my house
> Pinky - Near re-tail
> ...





Pinky plopped her house right next to my retail :[



Marshal put his house in the worst place ever.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 10, 2013)

Stupid animals keep trying to move next to my house! I swear! First, Henry moved A SPACE next to my house. Fixed with a sreet lamp. Then Chevre in FRONT of my house. Fixed with a wistern trills. Then I messed up soft resetting and freaking Vesta moved diagonally next to my house. What the hell? I can't show a pic, but I essentially made a yard of sorts with paths where nothing is allowed in the front. It's essentially as if someone moved in your yard irl.


----------

